# making money$ with breeding shrimp??



## adzample (Aug 25, 2009)

do you think its possible to have a good money making scheme going with making money breeding crystal red shrimp?
i read this article:

Making money in the aquarium - breeding crystal red shrimp for profit

and it seems like it would work to make a bit of extra money on the side?? what do i need if i want to start something like this??
thankyou!


----------



## Big Fish (Aug 22, 2009)

Money Making Schemes are just that.... SCHEMES.

a) who you gonna sell them to?
b) do you have any sellling skills?
c) why would they buy from you, an unknown, when they have regular suppliers?
d) how you going to advertise, how much are you going to spend?
e) how are you going to package and ship?
f) what experience do you have in this field?

If you want to ruin a hobby for yourself, try to turn it into a business. Just like puppy mills, the pros have all the angles already covered and they grow and sell these things in quantities you can't compare to. Their economy of scale will be substantially greater than yours.

Hope this helps in some way!

My advise: FOGEDDABOUTIT


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Well let me say this..................Freshwater shrimp are getting huge in the hobby and the sale of them is unlimited............Just check out the invertebrate section of Aquabid its 4 pages long...........I have t2 tanks (A 3rd one coming very soon!) of shrimp breeding right now and have nad alot of responses from members here who want to buy or trade with me.........I trading a bunch of my blues for some rare blue angelfish with a breeder who wants to start her own colony..........

Now to answer the questions:
Who you gonna sell them too?.........Lots of people are trying these guys in nano tanks and their are alot of fish forums with classified sections

Selling skills?...........A good pic of these guys and they sell themselves

Who would you buy from?............Same people who sell fish selll shrimp...........I guess you know where all your fish came from?.......one investment and the colony will support themselves in less than 6 months

Advertise?..............Its called the World Wide Web......plenty of free oppurtunities to sell anything you want to sell, just need to find the correct venue

Packing and shipping?...........Yeah, that could be a problem for an inexperienced person, but it wouldnt take many failures to get it right, its not gene splicing.

Experience?...........I didnt know a thing about shrimp a year ago and am still far from an expert, but i do know how to keep a tank clean and maintained and thats all it took for getting 2 breeding colonies going strong........

Comparing breeding shrimp to puppy mills is totally ridiculous...........What a "professional" shrimp breeder does for his shrimp is no different than what i do for mine.......Clean their tank, feed them and do water changes...........What else does he do that i dont?............

Its exciting to watch a couple hundred shrimp feasting on a fresh veggie...........You wont get rich breeding shrimp, but for the right set-up it can be profitable in many other ways...........


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I had Shrimp & CPOs before. Didn't really intent to breed/ sell but they kinda took that one upon themselves. While all them sold good and word spread fast that I had good quality CPOs, with the extra tanks and supplies I needed, honestly I'd say more a hobby and any money making off of that all. Not to overlook the amount of time I spent with it all.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

You could always post on local add sites, and if you sell bulk amounts for cheaper then lfs then why would they waste their money there?

If you're having a hard time getting rid of them I'm sure the LFS would be happy to buy them off you, maybe your best bet is to get a huge tank, produce them on a massive scale and be a supplier to pet stores. 

As long as you're not expecting to get rich off it there will be no disappointments. They will probably just pay for the up keep of the tanks.


----------



## Krinedawg (Aug 5, 2009)

Here ya go, good place to start.

AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium related equipment and fish in an auction format!

I'm even gonna take a dab at them, Not in it for the selling but if I get overstocked, I'll trade with my friends for fish that I want or vice versa. 

I know a guy oh what's his name, Pishing Fole....something like that, He's got some awesome shrimp, that I might have try and talk him out of...(okay theres a list of things I would like to talk him out of, or into) lol


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

CRS are sensitive shrimps and more expensive, so make sure you look into them really well before buying. Keeping crystal reds, doesn't mean they will breed.

That said you can make money from a fish tank, making a profit is much more difficult, but can be done. I've gotten to the point when my tanks pretty much pay for themselves and for the occasional new fish. I have cherry shrimp, but honestly they are pretty worthless where I am located. We have a large aquarium group, lots of people have cherry shrimp to sell for a cheap $1 each max. Stores will only give .25 cents for them then turn around and try to sell them for $5+ each. I mainly sell endlers, when the store will accept them from me(like once every couple months) $1.25 each and only for in store credit. I make the most money from selling aquatic plants on ebay usually in packages one action a week. Basically sell all the extra plants my tanks produce every week. Lowest I've gotten is $2.50 and highest is $20.00 (selling the exact same thing). Average is $10-12 a week profit, and a additional $7.80 to cover shipping. For most it probably wouldn't be worth it, but as a college student working a part time minimum wage job it really helps. Also I can only sell plants when the Wisconsin climate allows it, in the winter I have to throw them.


----------

